# Is it in the Genes?



## Bill Gates (31 Oct 2019)

There have been some famous father and son professional riders. I can think of a few : - Eddie and Axel Merckx; Stephen and Nicolas Roche, Erik and Ric Zabel, Adrie and Mathieu Van Der Pol. Any others you can think of?

My son has been riding a bike in anger for just a few months and although very late in starting (over 40) he is already doing some impressive rides. He has become totally dedicated losing a ton of weight and buying some top gear. Anyone on here part of a father and son combo? Should add mother and daughter any combination.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Oct 2019)

Not in my case, but if you listen to TrainerRoad podcasts, genetic hereditary is scientifically proven to be part and parcel of athletic success. Some just have the engine. Others never will.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Oct 2019)

Maybe something to do with natural selection?


----------



## Sharky (31 Oct 2019)

My own dad raced before the war. Club level same as me.

Chris Boardman and bradley wiggins had cycling dads. BB and daughter. Joan kershaw and daughters. Think they took the team award in a nationals 100 or something. Must be lots.
Dont think it is genetic tho. Just parents introducing their kids ingo the sport at an early age.


----------



## viniga (1 Nov 2019)

A possible winner of the tour may be sitting in front of the TV now with a six pack and pizza...

Genes definitely have a lot to do with it, but you won't get anywhere without hard work and a fair amount of luck.


----------



## Bill Gates (3 Nov 2019)

When I took up cycling it wasn't with the intention of racing. It was purely as therapy to aid recovery from 3 knee operations, which ruined a budding football career. My father in law who belonged to a cycling club introduced to two brothers who raced for them and who happened to live nearby to me. Neither my father nor my mother were athletic or sporty. But cycling is a sport that if you train can surprise you with quite unbelievable satisfaction from the camaraderie and rewards from competing against yourself as well as others. no other sport quite does that.


----------



## Bill Gates (20 Jan 2020)

A couple of weeks ago my son entered his first TT around 12.5 miles and won it by 2 seconds. Riding less than 12 months in an open event in a field of 50 experienced riders in Muscat Oman. Wow!! Must be doing something right


----------



## Bill Gates (4 Feb 2020)

Update. My son just sent me this clip of the race. They got his name wrong . Should be Paul Willcox


View: http://youtu.be/QKUEbahk8aE

He is riding the turqouoise Bianchi and all in black.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2020)

I don’t think it is. There are far more elite cyclists where their father wasn’t. Much much more of it is about hard work and training that’s transforms the nearly good, into the elite. Genes might give a start but it’s far from a done deal.

i was watching a podcast a few weeks back and something like 99% of the grand tour riders will never win a single stage of a race.

Where a parent was competitive however they may push their kids as a proxy for their lost glory years. So it may mean the child is more likely to be pushed into the sport even if they are no more talented than the next kid.


----------



## Sharky (4 Feb 2020)

Sounds like we need a poll within the cycle chat community to see if a relative influenced their interest in cycling and if they were competitive.

In my case it was my dad and I think his uncle may have influenced him.
But my children went in different ways - the girls did ballet and my son took up table tennis, which did follow my other interest.

I'll try and set up a poll later - the results should be interesting.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2020)

Grandad pt army instructor
Dad weightlifter
Me martial and cycling
Niece gym bunny


----------



## Proto (25 Feb 2020)

Parents had no interest in cycling. Didn't even own bikes.

I've ridden pretty well all my life with a few interruptions along the way. A few schoolboy races, a few time trials but nothing too serious. Still do a few club runs and fitness rides. Last year I rode my first CX race for over forty years 

My son did a few small races in his early twenties, again nothing too serious - Hillingdon crits etc. Achieved 3rd cat status very quickly then life just got in the way. Still rides regularly but leisure only.

#1 daughter commutes sometimes but is more interested in touring. Last summer riding from Strasbourg to Roscoff solo. Few years back she and #2 daughter rode Vancouver to Mexico border together.

#2 daughter started riding in her late teens, coming out on club runs and suchlike. Improved very quickly, took a break when she took up rowing at university, then back to cycling after she left. Ended up as a full time pro rider on the Drops-Trek team, raced all over Europe, loved it. Quit when she was offered her dream job and couldn't pass it by. She still rides, and has in fact entered the 2020 Transcontinental Race. Nutter.

#3 daughter is a regular commuter, rides every day winter or summer. Has done a bit of short touring.


----------

